

Awesome scrolling effect (using css3 transformations) - twanschik
http://acko.net/archive/

======
josteink
That's remarkably chaotic.

And slow, even on pretty decent developer hardware.

Please don't let HTML5/CSS3 turn into DHTML, <BLINK> and <MARQUEE> all over
again. Please don't let HTML5/CSS3 turn into DHTML, <BLINK> and <MARQUEE> all
over again. Please don't let HTML5/CSS3 turn into DHTML, <BLINK> and <MARQUEE>
all over again.

My jokes about a possible NoHTML5-extension is slowly but surely turning more
and more into a viable idea.

------
drostie
The only "scrolling effect" I see in either Chrome or Firefox is that the page
scrolls. That's not particularly awesome.

Edit: ah, it's not a scrolling effect, it's a click effect. Click any of the
blog posts and it will appear to "shift the screen" into the article you
clicked.

~~~
DanBC
There's a huge banner at the top of the page which does a weird perspective
moving scroll thing. I can't describe it, but scrolling the page makes the
pseudo-3d banner "spin".

EDIT: Chrome on snow leopard.

~~~
drostie
Yeah, still not seeing it. That banner is pretty well static in both Firefox
11.0 and Chromium 17.0.963.79 on Ubuntu. (I also tried rekonq but I neither
expected nor got anything out of it.)

------
twodayslate
Cool looking but it just slows the site down. Just because you can, doesn't
mean you should.

------
lucian1900
After the slide effect, the page always scrolls at the top. Not cool.

------
Herald_MJ
Pretty sure this was discussed on HN before when he wrote the blog post
describing how it was developed: <http://acko.net/blog/making-love-to-webkit/>

------
nkoren
Absolutely gorgeous on Chrome for Mac.

------
patcoll
Crashes mobile Safari on iPhone 4.

------
3KWA
Crashing Safary on the new iPad

~~~
hippee-lee
iPad 1 crashes s well.

------
marcofucci
I saw it several months ago

